# Other Places Around The World > Asia, South Pacific & Australia >  >  any suggestions for 10 days trip to Japan, two 22 year old? they would like to go on their own, not as a part of a tour group. where to stay in tokyo and kyoto? any agency to recommend?thanks.

## zena

any suggestions for 10 days trip to Japan, two 22 year old? they would like to go on their own, not as a part of a tour group. where to stay in tokyo and kyoto? any agency to recommend?
thanks.

----------


## JEK

zena,
I booked travel to the Olympics, Hong Kong and Japan for this summer through AmEx travel and they did  a great job for me.

----------


## zena

thank you so much. you are the greatest source of information.
amex it is.

----------


## andynap

QUOTE:"AmEx travel "

Are they still in business? I thought with internet booking they stopped doing that. They used to do all of my travel.

----------


## zena

I couldn't find any AmEx travel agency where I am, and there is none in Philadelphia where my daughter is. Gave her all the information I found. She and her friend are excited to see Japan and are still in planning stages. We'll provide the funding as a graduation present.

----------


## JEK

> I couldn't find any AmEx travel agency where I am, and there is none in Philadelphia where my daughter is. Gave her all the information I found. She and her friend are excited to see Japan and are still in planning stages. We'll provide the funding as a graduation present.



zena,
If you have the card, use the web https://www134.americanexpress.com/c...avel/travel.do

Also, see the bricks and mortar store finder on this site.

----------


## zena

Thanks so much. I e-mailed the site to my daughter.

----------

